# Win 10 did an update and now my wifi dongle stopped working.



## prowler351 (Jan 6, 2002)

Belkin usb wifi dongle f5d8053 v3 stopped working after windows 10 updated yesterday. Device manager says no driver for it. 

Tried uninstalling and reinstalling driver. Tried letting Windows use a generic driver (none found). Tried different USB ports and powering off the system. Nothing. 

No system restore points available to use. Dongle has worked with win 10 for months. 

Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Did you try backing up to the previous wireless driver? And then try the latest driver from Belkin's web site?


----------



## prowler351 (Jan 6, 2002)

TerryNet said:


> Did you try backing up to the previous wireless driver? And then try the latest driver from Belkin's web site?


Driver hasn't been updated by belkin in 5 years. No driver to revert back to.


----------



## MichaelJD (Jan 5, 2013)

It could of become faulty?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

There is no win10 support for that device. The latest os supported is win7. 
Have you tried removing the recent update? If not, do so. Other than that, the only thing I could suggest is to purchase a device that actually supports win10.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*crjdriver* is correct.
These are the supported Windows operating systems for version 3:








(Click image to enlarge and view)

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## prowler351 (Jan 6, 2002)

MichaelJD said:


> It could of become faulty?


Suddenly becoming faulty after an update is nearing the realm of impossible.


----------



## prowler351 (Jan 6, 2002)

crjdriver said:


> There is no win10 support for that device. The latest os supported is win7.
> Have you tried removing the recent update? If not, do so. Other than that, the only thing I could suggest is to purchase a device that actually supports win10.


Can you roll back a win 10 update? I know it's not listed as working for Windows 10, but it's been working perfect with 10 for a year on this system.


----------



## prowler351 (Jan 6, 2002)

flavallee said:


> *crjdriver* is correct.
> These are the supported Windows operating systems for version 3:
> 
> View attachment 249373
> ...


Not supported, but has still been working for the last year on it.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I don't know what chipset(Realtek, Ralink, Broadcom, etc.) that USB wireless adapter has, so it's unknown if a fully-functional Windows 10 driver exists for it.
It's my guess it's been running with a generic driver.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

prowler351 said:


> Can you roll back a win 10 update?


You can roll-back a driver that was updated. But in post # 3 you said "No driver to revert back to." So, if the driver was not updated, what was?

You can _uninstall _an update. At least I'm pretty sure that still worked when I had 10 on an old PC. Don't know about a roll back.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Yes, you can uninstall an update. You need to know which update you want to uninstall.


----------



## prowler351 (Jan 6, 2002)

TerryNet said:


> You can roll-back a driver that was updated. But in post # 3 you said "No driver to revert back to." So, if the driver was not updated, what was?
> 
> You can _uninstall _an update. At least I'm pretty sure that still worked when I had 10 on an old PC. Don't know about a roll back.


I'll check into undoing the update and see what happens. But yes, no older version to roll back to according to the device manager.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Uninstalling an update isn't a good long term strategy since the update will automatically install again later.


----------

